
Palm OS is dead - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/11/palm-os-she-is-dead/
======
jgfoot
This is horrible. I have been a Palm fan since 1999, and I will remain a Palm
user after then.

O mighty Palm! Dost thou lie so low? Are all thy conquests, glories, triumphs,
spoils, Shrunk to this little measure? Fare thee well. I know not, gentlemen,
what you intend, Who else must be let blood, who else is rank: If I myself,
there is no hour so fit As Palm's death-hour, nor no instrument Of half that
worth as those your swords, made rich With the most noble blood of all this
world. I do beseech ye, if you bear me hard, Now, whilst your purpled hands do
reek and smoke, Fulfill your pleasure. Live a thousand years, I shall not find
myself so apt to die: No place will please me so, no means of death, As here
by Palm, and by you cut off, The choice and master spirits of this age.

